# MN Wheat Straw Market



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got about 20 acres of wheat that will be combined in the next couple weeks. I don't have any storage on site so I'll small square until my wagons are full and then have someone come in and big square the rest. Looks like that will cost me about $10/bale?

Trying to sell the big squares right out of the field.

I know that the size of the big squares matter, but anyone have a ballpark on what big squares of wheat are going for in south central MN??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Havent heard lately but its been running around 120 a ton last I heard.Most is in 3x3's

Steffes isnt far from you had 1 load at 150 last sale

https://steffesgroup.com/Services/HayAuctionResults

Mid America at Sauk Centre is a bigger auction you can get auction results from

https://www.midamericanauctioninc.com/hay-sale-results


----------

